

Show Your Support For Unity3D Editor On Linux - felipebueno
http://feedback.unity3d.com/suggestions/platforms-unity-editor-for-linu

======
octotoad
"My operating system is linux and as such I have had to make the difficult
decision NOT to program in Unity3d and develop primarily in php and html
instead."

I don't even know where to begin...

~~~
girvo
That has to be a troll.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Has it? I'm just about to move in an opposite direction (PHP development being
2-year long accident).

------
deevus
It's interesting that this would come up when just recently I read about
issues debugging Castle Story on Linux[1]. The problem took so long to fix
because there aren't Unity development tools for Linux. So even though the
issue was trivial in the end it took a ridiculous amount of time to track
down.

[1] [http://www.sauropodstudio.com/dev-diary-number-seventy-
seven...](http://www.sauropodstudio.com/dev-diary-number-seventy-seven-
community-sound-and-shirts/)

------
socialist_coder
Please don't vote for this unless you would actually use it.

If a lot of well intentioned but not actually Unity developers upvote this it
will only serve to take their time away from doing features that will benefit
their real userbase.

~~~
Jare
SteamOS = Linux, so more devtools that run on Linux means more developers
developing for SteamOS, which means SteamOS gains more traction quicker. So
I'd vote for it even if I'm not going to be an early adopter.

~~~
socialist_coder
Unity already lets you build for Linux. Develop on Windows / OSX, build for
Linux. You just can't run the actual development tools on Linux.

~~~
Jare
Debugging platform-specific issues without a debugger is less than ideal.

~~~
socialist_coder
Unity lets you do remote debugging. Just build with Development + Script
Debugging turned on and then you can connect your debugger to your game
running on the same network.

------
davexunit
I will not be showing my support because Unity3D is proprietary software. Ask
them to free their source code instead.

~~~
devcpp
Precisely. Keep proprietary software out of Linux. The main reason we can get
people to switch to Linux is freedom. If it becomes as full of closed programs
as Windows, we won't get anyone to switch because there's no reason to (and no
benefit). It's FOSS or nothing.

~~~
Iftheshoefits
I love linux. It's my operating system of choice. I think, all other things
being equal, it's a superior operating system for just about any use case
(other than really edge-case scenarios). I especially enjoy the freedom of the
operating system, in every sense of the word as applied to software.

But understand this: the vast majority of the population just doesn't care
about "freedom" when it comes to software. They care more about two other
things, about in equal measure: 1) does it work well enough to do what I want;
2) can I hold somebody else accountable if/when it doesn't? The latter may be
even more important at the "big enterprise" level, where generally "I need to
make sure my ass is covered if something this thing touches breaks" outranks
"I need to make sure this is a good solution for my company" on the list of
priorities. The fact is that FOSS does a decent job of filling (1), but a
really poor job of filling (2).

In light of this, the notion that people will switch to linux simply because
of the free-ness is a bit, well, naive. Sure, it happens. It isn't happening
in large numbers and, in my opinion, isn't likely to.

------
mmcnickle
I'd actually prefer a linux version of the Unity WebPlayer before the editor.

------
tracyma
My game server runs on Linux, developing client and server in the same OS will
be great!

------
jebblue
If games made with it can run on Steam then I'd probably buy this just to play
around. Who knows, I might make a 3D game masterpiece.

~~~
socialist_coder
You can already build your games for Linux with the current version of
Unity3d.

The Unity3d development environment runs on OSX and Windows.

The support ticket is for running the development environment on Linux.

~~~
jebblue
I don't run Windows and never an Apple product for my own use, which is why I
replied to this thread in the first place, if this dev environment would run
on Linux and the games produced by it do and they can work on Steam like the
sample I tried with the Steam SDK; great, I'd consider buying it, the
development environment, for Linux.

------
Tiktaalik
Let's try to get the editor working properly on OS X first.

Whenever I try to set a breakpoint and debug the app hangs and I have to force
quit.

I recently found out that the secret trick to get debugging to actually work
is to click the button to connect the debugger to unity "really quickly"
(seriously).

~~~
socialist_coder
Debugging on OSX works fine. OSX Mavericks broke it but now it is fixed with
Unity 4.3.

There is a weird thing with Monodevelop on OSX where the "connect to debugger"
pane is super laggy, and yeah, you have to select your debugger connection as
fast as possible. If you let it sit there it doesn't work for some reason.
That's been a bug for years.

My other annoying OSX bug is that for some reason on my macbook pro retina (it
worked on my old macbook pro) the shift-cmd-b hotkey doesn't work. Other than
that I haven't noticed any problems with Unity3d on OSX vs Windows, and I use
Unity3d on both for 8+ hours a day.

------
bstar77
The big deal for me is that a unity3d headless server only runs on windows. I
have an architecture the produces customized video content, I'd love to write
a unity module but cannot until Linux is supported.

------
letik
I wish to developp games next year, I will go to a school, I know that we'll
have to make project where we'll be able to choose our Engine.. I will use
Unity3D Editor if it comes to linux !

------
king_magic
I'd be a lot more interested in supporting anything Unity3D related if it's
licensing wasn't so outrageously expensive (for any platform).

~~~
socialist_coder
Unity3d is a tiny fraction of the cost of any competing engine. Unreal Engine
/ Farcry start out costing hundreds of thousands of dollars and some studios
might even be paying 1m+ for their licenses.

At $1500 a developer (or $4500 if you need iOS + Android licenses), Unity3d is
a steal. Plus you can happily develop with the free version until your company
is making 6 figures in revs. The free version is lacking some features but
until you get really serious about Unity you don't really need it.

~~~
_delirium
Unreal Engine used to be licensed that way, but they've moved to a royalty
model that actually makes it pretty cheap for small studios, and free for
hobbyists. The current licensing options are,

Non-commercial use: free

Commercial use for in-house applications (e.g. training simulations): $2,500
per-seat

Commercial use for end-user-oriented applications (e.g. game development): $99
plus 25% of royalties above $50,000

Full terms:
[http://www.unrealengine.com/udk/licensing/commercial_license...](http://www.unrealengine.com/udk/licensing/commercial_license_terms/)

~~~
nkvoll
Ouch. App stores often take 30%, which means that only 52.5% (0.7*0.75) of
what the user pays goes to the developer. That is quite a significant number.

------
_random_
Not a fan of Unity, but more Mono everywhere is better for everyone (some
healthy competition for JVM).

------
japaget
What about just using Vim, Emacs, nedit, gedit, or whatever your favorite
editor is on UNIX/Linux? Why do we need a special editor just for Unity when
there are already plenty of good alternatives?

~~~
simias
Unity3D is not just a text/program editor but rather an IDE for making games
(as far as I understand, I've never used it).

~~~
krisdol
the text-editing part of Unity3D is pretty terrible, and I do most of it in
vim. But it is good for viewing models and moving components around without
building your own model viewer or mouse-driven Entity-System editor

